# I need some clean eating meals and snack ideas



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I am writing a blog post on clean eating and wanted some nice recipes/ideas for meals and snack from you guys!

Anyone?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

it will be added to this post http://www.pro-10.com/blog/2012/02/01/a-guide-to-clean-eating/


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

i've got a few written down mate, i'm just heading off to the gym but i'll type em up for ya and either post em on here or pm you.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

i'll post em up that way other members can have a read


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

cheers ak


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

snack - greek yoghurt mixed with a scoop of protein and a tablespoon of natural peanut butter - great dessert and stops sweet cravings


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

All bran, greek/ natural yoghurt, own choice of whey, some berries, jobs a good one...


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> snack - greek yoghurt mixed with a scoop of protein and a tablespoon of natural peanut butter - great dessert and stops sweet cravings


great thing to eat if ur homosexual ben !


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> great thing to eat if ur homosexual ben !


Thanks for sharing the recipe


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

also anyone want to write for us please message we are desperate for content for the blog


----------

